# Hello haunters



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello from Saratoga county. Myself i am just another Halloween nut and prop builder,working on the 12 months of halloween.Allways looking for new ideas


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here GoodoleQ!

Jeff


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard GoodoleQ.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street GoodoleQ


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the darker side of the Street Q. Join right in, everyone is welcome here.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard GoodoleQ.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good to have another body in the street


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forumn!


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

*Large yards*

I am allways making props but my front yard dwarfs anything i put there. Just woundering what takes up the most space or creates a better focus? my guess was a grave yard. Does anyone have a better idea. I allmost forgot the contest, i work construction so i pick up alot of scraps and i have verry little money in alot of my props does that count.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A graveyard is good. Hide your lighting in the trees (I like blue light, moonglow), have many of different stones, some fenced in and so on. A small crypt here and there would be a nice touch, some fencing (old a falling appart look) maybe some columns and a gate....

So, do you do up the yard or do you have a walkthru or both?

And I would think the scraps would count, but again, I'm not judge!lol

Jeff


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

*large yard*

I do a little dress up in the yard but their arn't any other houses on my end of the road. So not a lot of people see it. I have i kids party every other year that is when most of my props go up (which is this year) .I am expanding my graveyard this year, i made window silloutes and some others


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Jez I missed this hello, I'm sorry GoodoleQ, welcome. I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good and pretty house.

The only thing your missing is some nice old mature trees, unless you just didn't get them in the picture?

Jeff


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

*old trees*

the house is in a 3 acre field so no trees, that is screwing me because i designed a 15 ft reeper last year,that can be raised and lowered from a tree branch. no big deal that might be a little too scarry for my son. i sent a pic in for the contest i dont care about winning any thing i just want people to see things i have done. I havent figured out how to make a web site , all in due time


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to The Street GoodoleQ. Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

same here i read more than i write


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What does GoodoleQ stand for? Good old something...I don't know.


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

ya it was a old nick name the Q is for my last name


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome GoodoleQ, I'm a newbie here too and everyone is very nice. A graveyard sounds like a great way to take up space, especially if you space your tombstones like in real life.
I once went with my wife down to the mall where they were doing a parking lot remodel and "borrowed" a tree trunk about a foot across and six feet long.
Went out to the woods and cut a bunch of branches from old trees. Took a big pipe, hammered it into the ground a few feet, lag bolted the trunk to it and then screwed the branches to it. People actually though it was a real tree, looked pretty good. Just a thought. Even did the same thing in my house for one halloween party, just longer and skinnier. Screwed them to the beam in the living room and tied loose ends with heavy fishing line to the main trunks. Looked so cool, we left them up for Christmas and hung lights and snowflakes from them.
Opps, did I say Christmas?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome GoodoleQ! Looking forward to seeing your prop ideas!


----------

